# clinton



## ben vander jagt (Oct 20, 2001)

had a decent outing this weekend at the clinton. went 4-8 sat-sun with one of the fish being silver. the biggest was 9 pounds so they wern't all that big but the smaller ones are better eating and the two females were pretty lose with some much needed spawn. 2 fish i caught hit flies, the other two wigglers, and the other fish i lost came on spawn and crankbaits surprisingly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

Please don't post about the clinton if you could. The stream is very fragile and the fish are limited. You may of had a good day out, but days can be worse and by posting you are just hurting the stream more. Sometimes just being quiet can keep our rivers alive for the future. 

I was out there with two younger gentlemen, what were you wearing and what time were you out at?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Dan,
I am glad to see you have relized that this stream is a stream that should not be mention alot and like you said is very fragile.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't agree. It is a stream like any other stream. You guys make it sound like it is ok to post on any other stream but since the Clinton is so close to your home you don't want anyone else to know that the fishing is good there so you can have it to yourself. There are plenty of fish out there for everyone.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Gunrod, you are probably right. But it is a very small stream. I only know of a few holes on that river where not alot of people know about it. Like I said on TSS, half of michigan's population lives less then an hour away of the clinton, why would you want all these people there. If people post, thats alright. I just hope people don't post so much to the point where I am fishing shoulder to shoulder. Like I was told last year when I started posting on this site. Find out for yourselve....


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

I have already began seeing this. These fish will shut down sometimes when they see a spawn bag. After shutting down the fish will lose intrest in mostly everything. Guys im trying to state. The more anglers the less fish... O yea lets not keep the fish from the clinton. After all the clinton does get sewage dumped in it!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

No need to worry Stelmon...Two kids swimming after a steelhead scared all of them til next year! 

Really though, the steelhead in the Clinton are so hard to catch most of the time, and the river gets planted every year. Most people wouldn't even think of eating these fish due to the landfil or toxic waste site that is being cleaned up there. So alot of Catch & Release goes on there for sure!


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Umm yeah I thought we were all sharing information on here. The Clinton is heavily fished but have you ever stood at Flat Rock and tried to cast this time of year. And I'm not real sure you guys get less fish there than here. On the other hand where do we stop. No more post about lakes under 500 acres? No lakes or rivers with too much pressure? This site would be dead real quick. All post would say is I fished a lake/river somewhere in michigan and did ok. Well I knew that before I joined here. Like the board says don't post specific holes, but if a bunch of people want to try it let them. And in my opinion you shouldn't tell someone not to post because you don't want to hare your public river with the rest of the public. I'm still not done ranting but I'll quit.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

My .02 cents.

If you want to share info., share it privately. The reason you have so much traffic on the huron is cause you talk about it ALL the time. Access here and there, yatta yatta. Heres directions.
There are going to be over 300 people looking at this post. Think about that. I have put in LOTS of legwork and think others should have to also. Lots of driving and walking. If I want to share that with somebody on this site...I will in private. Not so every tom,dick,and harry can see. 

#1 reason for increased traffic on urban streams = internet! period. 
I can't see the GAIN for you other than bragging on the net that you caught some fish. 

Real simple: Ok to say you caught some fish but sheesh, be smart. 
Not like the clinton is the manistee or PM. and stelmon is right, less fish AND more people.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Don't mean to sound harsh. I would go fishing with most of you guys but not only you guys see this stuff. There have been more people on the river (in Feb.) than EVER in the past. It's no wonder theres no spot to fish at flat rock. See the post that is entitled "The Fish Are In At Flat Rock!!". Check how many views there have been. Get a clue fellas.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mickey _
> *Get a clue fellas. *


Well ya know many of those are 3 or 4 from the same person. But that brinnngs up a good point mabey we should have a members only post. So not everyone does see it.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Who cares who sees the posts and who fishes there? The fish are planted for the benefit of the public and not just a select few. I don't care if the river is shoulder to shoulder. If I know what I am doing and where I am going I will still catch my fish. They don't belong to me until I catch them.

And many of these rivers are going to be shoulder to shoulder anyways because they are located within an hour driving distance of most of the states population. Not everyone can get away to fish other rivers.

I thought this site was about sharing information including the fish. I also saw posts on the PM and the flies only area. Are we saying that Whit1 shouldn't post reports on the Manistee, Shoeman and BBT should delete the posts on the PM, I'll stop on the Huron, Spanky no more St Joe reports.....etc. This sounds selfish to me. If you aren't catching fish then it is the fault of the fisherman not how many people are down there. The Manistee is packed every weekend when the fish are in and fish are still being caught. T

The argument of keeping quiet on how the fishing is doesn't make sense, especially on this site.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

guys, i think we're getting a little 'elitist' here.......public water is public water, shore or wadable water is far too little, helping 'our fellow man' is a noble trait. posting a place where you find fish is important ( 1. for those too poor to afford a charter or a boat 2. for the young to experience the thrill of fishing 3. for us to meet,treat, teach others of a sport we truly love). my thoughts


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mickey _
> *Don't mean to sound harsh. I would go fishing with most of you guys but not only you guys see this stuff. There have been more people on the river (in Feb.) than EVER in the past. It's no wonder theres no spot to fish at flat rock. See the post that is entitled "The Fish Are In At Flat Rock!!". Check how many views there have been. Get a clue fellas. *


And Mickey, I will address this since it was my post and most of the Huron posts have my name in them.

The reason the Huron is so crowded is that everyone goes to one place. Most of the people there are people who don't travel and refuse to put in the time to learn the river. There are 17 miles of river above the dam in Flat Rock that don't receive fisherman. I have fished at Belleville, hooked and landed fish with no more than 10 people fishing the area. 

A large percentage of people fish below the coffer and wait for the fish to get stacked up because they couldn't catch fish any other way. They don't know that there are other holes in the park holding fish as well as miles of river with fish and no pressure. 

So does it get crowded in Flat Rock, Yes. Are there other places to fish, Yes. Do these people take the time to learn other places, No. If you don't put in the time, it doesn't matter what we post here, you just won't catch the fish.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm with you Gunrod

The Huron and the Clinton have been shoulder to shoulder for many years. Way before Gore invented the internet.

Hell, I stopped by there in January and couldn't find a place to park. That was before these so called questionable posts.

It's Urban fishing at it's worst. The fishing in those areas is marginal at best. Personally, I think it sucks. I have fished both rivers and NEVER caught one. (or did I expect to)

It really kills me to see anyone fishing it with Simms waders, a Sage Rod, the latest of gear and no fish. lol


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Gunrod,

I hear your point and agree to some degree. I don't own any river. My point is this, the rivers in question (huron and clinton) are not the PM, manistee, or St. Joe. For example, it is different to post a trout report on the Ausable or PM than say Paint Creek. 
Paint Creek fishing is ok but I am not sure I would point everyone in metrodetroit in that direction. Doesnt have the habitat or popualtion to survive that pressure. I am sure everyone has their little secret trout streams around the state. What if I started posting on one? Then someone asked me for a mapquest/GPS coor. to get there? You wouldn't care? I think not. 

In conclusion, I am in no way (nor would I ever) tell anyone what to say, I am just asking you to think about it. If someone wants some helpful advice, all I am saying is PM me....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

........ oh and let me add MR Daflyguy

You, Dan, (if you're not Dan) Kingsalmon 32 are usually the ones posting on the Clinton. Why stop now?

Maybe if you wouldn't push outings and seminars on the river banks, there would be 3 guys less fishing it.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll make this final point. This is not the only site out there where you can get these reports. BBT and Ray Schmidt report on their respective Rivers. You also have the DNR giving reports as well as the loca newspapers. Furthermore, how many other sites post river Reports. TSS? AnglerChat? 

Someone posted that maybe we should not allow visitors to view our posts. Maybe there is an argument for closing the 4 river reports sections to visitors but there is nothing to keep someone from registering, checking the posts and clicking over to TSS to post the reports.

Finally, Mickey I wouldn't care if you posted directions or GPS coordinates. If I cared so much I wouldn't post on the Huron. I also mentioned Belleville in my previous post. Not many know about Belleville and the Huron River which I just gave to 2920 members plus visitors. If you would be willing to PM members with info you may have 2920 PM's to answer. And I think that defeats the purpose of the site.

As far as Paint Creek, I won't speak on it since I don't fish it and know nothing about it. Paint Creek may be different when speaking of fishing pressure since it is a trout stream that differs slightly from a steelhead stream in that steelhead streams are used for spawning and leaving where a trout stream has to sustain trout for their entire life. But that is a different thread altogether.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

It seems to me that if you don't want specific areas to be overly publicized, then don't post a response to the particular post in question. 

Seriously, this post could have been a simple 2-3 respond job, but now it's into the second page. Which do you think would be more publicized or attract more attention? The multiple pager of course, because everyone wants to see what's up. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is this; you can't control which streams and what information people are going to post, but you can control your response. Sometimes it's best to say nothing at all. 


That's my .02

nymph


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Good points, fellas. Well taken. My final point is not to close threads or change things. Just a little thought about putting in the work. 

I know there have been discussions about a trip to "so-and-so's secret trout stream" or blindfolding members before taking them places. I know I am not the only one that feels this way about certain places. Thats all.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

O.k. I'll buy that. You guys made some good points. I think I just need to get away from this damn job and get out and do some fishing....


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

While I disagree with him, Mickey is the only one who attempted to make an intelligent argument against posting reports (and I respect him for the manner in which he did it). For the others it seems selfish. But I thought it was funny that those that started the debate bailed once it became an intelligent, common sense debate.

I guess common sense isn't so common.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Mickey, if you ever want to get away, drop me a line.
I'll show you some tranquility. Who knows, we might even catch a fish


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I understand what you guys are saying. Really I do. I agree in some cases. Split and Shoeman, your points are very valid. 

But, I can't figure out why sometimes you guys say that your going to make guys wear blindfolds etc. I didnt see any names of streams when NO and shoeman went out for a drift a couple weeks ago. It only applies to streams that you consider important.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Geez. I feel like I stepped into an arguement. I really don't mean anything like I sound. I go back and read my posts and it sounds so damn angry. I really am not. 

Heres another example of my thoughts behind my point:

If there is a sale at the flyshop and there are two reels left at an unbelieveable sale price, would you post about them? 

Cause the clinton is like a flyshop with two reels


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mickey, you would be required to wear the proverbial blind fold, just like everyone else.

Some of these so called creeks are a secret. Only a few guys fish them in the winter. I'm one of them. They took me years to find and even longer to figure out the access points. Sometimes, I get help, sometimes, I help myself. They are not posted in the Weekend Edition of our Metro Newspaper.

I have an arsenal of these. I'm 43 years old and have been chasing fish ever since I was old enough to drive. I'm just reaping the rewards of my work and personality. To post these locations would be a disservice to the ones that have kept it quiet for so many years.

You are not comparing Apples to Apples

Do you need all 3 of these reels?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Like Someone Pointed out, The Clinton is already VERY Public...I for one would never post a favoite "Honey Hole" on the Clinton, or any other river. Some places are "Special Honey Holes" that aren't Publically known, and EVERYONE has a Place like that that they won't give up, Am I not right? Funny how ya help tons of people and gives tons of tips and the one "Honey Hole" ya choose not to mention stabs ya in the back....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Not to mention the Famous "Blindfold" mentioned alot on this site is really not a blindfold, it is a bond formed between members called " Friendship and Trust"...and I would like to thank my friends I met on this site that have trusted me with their "Honey Holes"...That info is sacred, and I feel Honored that I am trusted by them.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Wow! Whats it like when the fishing heats up? First one to 'em gets 'em! Want to have some fun? Toss a jug out on the lake sometime and see how long it takes to draw a crowd! 

Where'd ya get it? "water" What ya get it on? "hook"


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Ok. Ok. Before splitshot slaps me upside the head with a long thought out response. 

I do see your point. Not often do I look back and say I was wrong about something. But here I was wrong. I am not comparing apples/apples. 

Just took a couple old guys to point that out. Did I say old, I meant bold.....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hi Frank, we're just having some intellectual fun.

Sometimes the popularity of a river is directly proportional the proximity of our population centers. Some don't seem to understand that.
Ever been to 6th Street in GR? Same thing

Mickey, touche' lol

I'll be sure to let Splitshot know you called him old and bold


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've been offline for a few days because I thought the University computer labs were closed during Spring Break. They are open. So here I am doing research while all my friends are half in the bag under the sun somewhere. I thought I might as well chuck my two pennies in since my name is all over the Huron reports. Here goes...

I'm sorry if anyone has been left with the impression that posts regarding urban streams are a major factor in increased pressure at some of the more popular spots. While this may be true to some degree, I believe it to be marginal at best. In the case of Flat Rock, there are always several holes open regardless of how many people are there. People tend to stack up in one certain area because, quite frankly, everyone else does. There are many places to fish on the Huron that don't get mentioned. There was a recent post on TSS by some character who goes by "BIGFLIESONLY" that really takes the cake. A great whopper of a tale that goes on about going 4/5 and losing a 20lb. chromer. He was cool enough to refer to holes by name. Should he change his name to "BIGLIESONLY", sounds appropriate to me. I almost broke my silence.

If you go back and look at my reports, they are actually pretty lame, you will notice that I get skunked a lot. You might also be surprised to know that I only post about one out of every four trips to the river. I've been fishing every day this week, even during the snowstorm. But I don't feel the need to post about every trip, or sensationalize any details. There is a lot I hold back. I try to use the PM service when appropriate. I also try to steer clear of mentioning specific holes.

My reasons for posting so much is this: I have fished all of my life. I started out with bait and plugs and fished that way for over twenty years. Over the last few years I have branched out into flies, and making lures, and fishing for species other than bass and catfish. I have had to teach myself to fly fish, use a baitcaster, tie flies and do all kinds of neat things with them. But I can only get so far on my own. My Dad is an old school bassman from the south. He is my regular fishing buddy. The other "kids" at school don't fish. I have to rely on others to help me out when I have a question regarding tackle or technique. This site and the people who make it happen have been here for me. I have learned so much in such a short time. I feel I owe a debt to all who have helped me. As I am new to some techniques, I don't have much practicle advice to give in return. However, I do spend a lot of time on the river and I get to see a little of what's happening. I am a member of a club that operates a fish ladder and has played a direct role in monitoring fish movement and habitat along the lower Huron. I don't, nor will I ever, claim to be some sort of expert, but I'm always willing to share what I know when appropriate. So my reports, be they good or bad, are all I have to give in return.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes Mr. Shoeman  I know, just seen a honey hole come between friends too many times. Fish'n is were you find it! Catch'n that's another story!


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

What a debate: I have read every post here an had to reply. Like Ralf has said, the Clinton is not a secret.Never has an never will. 
I was one of the old folk who helped get started a clean up and protest of all the toxic waste being pored into it 30 years ago.
I agree with Gunrod, the only reason a few on this site don,t want post on the Clinton is because of being selfish and it is close to there home. This site is sopose to be for helping other members and to have others to join. There are alot of us Ma,s and Pa,s out here that have fished it for 30 years and your honey holes aren,t a secret. Most of the people who fish there are there on the weekend are fishing in the park with there kids and not in your secret honey holes anyway. What is the problem?
The Clinton isn,t a gold mine with all the toxic waste in 30 years that have been dumped there and it will never be a good river because it will never be cleaned up of it. Big companies pay off and cities accept. Big deal, they got a fine and a slap on the hand.
I fish it alot with alot of my friends and we walk to the little honey holes but if someone wants to post on the Clinton so be it.
Many people fish it that are older and yes, they may be short of gas money, and others may have a high mortgage, and some may have to many kids to feed and they may not have what some on this site have so they fish there. I can go wherever I want , retired at 52 from auto so I don,t hurt at all. But some do and should not be criticized and I am not jealous if you want to fish with me with your bamboo rod and cowboy hat on the Clinton. 
I respect this site alot and I respect "all" the moderators as well and I think if you want to post anything on the Clinton so be it and if it isn,t seen here it will be seen at other sites like Great Lakes the other day. Let us all remember what this site is for, information, learning, and letting people no where they can take there kid to catch some fish, where they can have some fun with others, where they can go on outings even on the Clinton. The Clinton is public, on the sites, the news papers, and radio and it is for everyone to share not just a few selfish people.

Mike


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mike, (Flyfisher) my comment about the mortgage and kids was out of line. It was written in anger. I must appologize.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

This has really bothered me today. I want to express some feelings I have had during this post.

Splitshot, I was teasing about the "old" thing. I was just poking fun. (statred on the campfire today. we had some fun) I really do have a lot of respect for people that have put in the time and you always have intelligent things to say. All in all, you have been a teacher I havent met. I do understand what you mean by both above posts. I was raised with some old fashioned values and believe me...my word is everything. Always has been. I do hope to make an outing and meet you. I have been pretty busy this year and have been able to enjoy your adventures at work. 

Shoeman and NO, Your a couple of guys that I have respect for also. I was a little surprised that you guys were so upset with me. At the time, I was speaking my mind but after hearing some input from you guys, I do admit that I was wrong and out of line in some cases. 

In both cases, I have learned some things that I didnt think about before. I do know good people when I "read" and want to emphasize that you guys have helped bring this site to a new level. I only hope to join in the fun someday. 

All in all, I think guy has the right to speak his mind and change his mind. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mickey, none of my anger was ever directed towards you.

It was all in fun. Thanks  

I'm still looking forward to floating with you some time soon.

Blindfolded, of course. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Don't worry Mickey, I call him old but only do it on PM's. He just ignores me. He knows, or hope he does, that i'm greatly impressed by his fishing talent.


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

Ralf: Appology accepted. I really have alot of respect for you and Don and also value your knowledge of fishing. I also respect everyone on this site no matter what there views are.
Hope to get together sometime with all of you and have a few.
Mike


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

A few= the best idea ive heard all day.

anyway, the point of my post to explain a deep rooted issue with fishing spots (I mean this all in a light hearted way, but what would you do?)

Anyway, I used to live in K-zoo. Loved to fish. I mean, I would be driving to class and bolt to go fish a river (dont worry. i graduated.) I fished the normal west side rivers. Rogue, mo, k-zoo, etc. But I would always spend some time trying to decipher maps, drive miles/miles to find a small gem. TOOK FOREVER!! I kid you not, I drove hundreds of miles. One day, I found it. Never seen anyone fish it and I would pull out browns bigger than my biggest fryingpan. Very special place. 
I also have a girlfriend (of 4 years) at the time and she eventlally got into fishing. I took her and she loved flyfishing. I took her to the "place" one day and fishing was outstanding. 
As relationships sometimes do, we broke up. She gave me that call after we broke up to "see how i was doing". Well, within our chitchat, she was kind enough totell me she and her NEW boyfriend were doing some fishing....and guess where?!?! Yep. 

Anyway, i kind of have been laughing about that today and thought Id share.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just to get even with her, I insist you tell us where.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Excuse me but I am not a selfish person at all. And I have not bailed on this convo. I haven't been able to get on. And yes, I am poor and have high insurance rates and everything else. But I don't think that is the point. Even if I live on the Pm i would still post info for people just because there are lots of fish there and lots of room. The clinton in small. I see everyone's point but don't get why this can only be for members only. The people that are not on this site could be and I am not accusing anyone but they could be snagging. I've been also thinking of this all day but don't see the point of posting on a small stream even though it is public water but don't see why people can't do the leg work. The only reason I say that is because that is all I got when I first started visiting this site. All I was told was go do some leg work. That is why I don't see why people have to post about the clinton river. Since I lost this battle though all I can say is that I hope that the hole that I fish and only have seen one fisherman on will never be taken. and this is the only reason I am debating this and the more we report on this river, the more chance of this hole getting fished more and more

My.02 cents


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am not sure if I offended anyone here, If I did I am truly sorry. I was not once mad on any of these posts, well mabey one...
The Clinton is really a big River Stelmon, It stretches from Yates Dam (as far as Steelhead go) all the way through Utica, Sterling Heights, on down to Clinton Twp, Off to Lake St. Clair. This, according to my Map Software, is 30.6 miles of river, and that is not counting every bend in the river. It even has a North Branch of it and yes Steelhead even jump the dam, I have seen it. I am willing to bet that 99% of the Steelhead fishing takes place the 1st few miles below Yates Dam. Why? Because the dam stops most Steel, and 2: The DNR Plants Rainbows at a Bridge near there. So as you can see, 30.6 miles is ALOT of river to search for Steelhead...If ya can't find a good hole that is almost all to yourself, you aren't looking hard enough, LOL! 
Mickey, I am looking forward to fishing with ya! No hard feelings at all! Unless ya start talking bad about my friends, then you would be in for trouble...LOL! 
Flyfisher, My hat's off to you for being one of the guys who got the river Cleanup Started!
Lastly, everyone just get out there and catch a fish!....Oh ya, Mickey, Where is that "Honey Hole " so we can get your Ex-Girlfriend Back.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

The river is fairly long and I have seen steelhead jump the dam at yates before. Some gentleman caught a 19in steelhead in paint creek during trout season last year, and when water is high enough they will often attempt to jump the dam and make it.

Also, most steelheading takes place from Yates to Dodge park, and you are correct about the plantings but futhermore the water is alot cleaner than downstream where the confluence with the red run drain, which contains sewage is. Also, the higher gradient portion of the river is farther upstream and many holding lies are found here.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have also hooked into steelhead during the regular trout season on Paint Creek as well as caught immature ones there which I know they do not plant.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I am just stating my two cents here. I have never fished any of the rivers or streams that are mentioned on these posts. I fish the St. Joe river and there really arent that many places to fish on shore. They have been fishing Berrien Springs for many years before I was born. I hope that when I hear the fish is in we go fishing. But, I am not that kind of fisherman, I am the one usually fishing before the run because I want to be the first one catching them, even if that means going home empty handed. 

What I am gathering is that the Clinton isnt very big and there arent that many fish? Am I right about that or not. I am just trying to understand the point that some of you have. 

I have holes that I fish and ways to fish them, and I understand that the more you tell the more they are going to fish there too. 

Anyhow, You all can come to the St Joe anytime and there is plenty of great fishing. If anyone wants to make it down here in the next few weeks they will be going through the ladder and will start getting into some great "Blindfold" areas.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Don, please PM where I can find accesses to some of these places other then yates, the bridge where there planted, and dodge


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I find this all very amusing. All I have to say is that I am sorry there are people out there who dont understand that these rivers are public and the fish planted in them are for EVERYONE, not a select few. SHARE YOUR INFO, people. Thats what makes this site great!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Steely-Head, if that is what you said, will you please tell me your secret hole. I didn't think so. My whole point is this. I have no problem with helping people out and I keep in touch with a few guys on this site about the clinton. But I am not willing to go on this site and say, THERE HERE. I still will post something on the clinton but I do not go out and say, Clinton. Many people have there different opinions about this and there going to keep that and I don't consider any of them selfish. For example, shoeman fishes a little river that I don't know of yet and he does not want to tell everyone about that. You have to respect that and that is not consider selfishness. I don't consider that selfish either just because the river is close to half the population of michigan. and even though it is not private property people can get off there lazy butts and go check it out for themselve. They don't need no internet to find that out. Also, i am not so thrilled about telling people that could be potenital snaggers that there here and No I am not cfalling everyone a snagger. My .02 cents


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I find this all very amusing. All I have to say is that I am sorry there are people out there who dont understand that these rivers are public and the fish planted in them are for EVERYONE, not a select few. SHARE YOUR INFO, people. Thats what makes this site great!


Im amused too.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I dont have any "secret holes" because I am willing to share my info with any who will ask. Snaggers will always be around. I hate what they do. Everyone hates what they do. But the point of the matter is that you cant get rid of them, and depriving honest fisherman of knowledge that would make thier fishing trips more succesful doesnt make any sense. I thought this site was about sharing info for the benefit of fellow fishermen.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Stelmon, lighten up.

I used to live in Utica in the early 80's. It was shoulder to shoulder back then. The catch was mostly suckers and walleyes.

What I'm trying to get you to understand is, all that pressure is not because of the internet or newspapers. It's always been like that.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Listen to the all-wise Shoeman. He is correct. All the fishing pressure is not because of forums like these. People hear by word of mouth and other ways about the good areas, and there will ALWAYS be heavy pressure on rivers like the Clinton that are close to a metro area, as you said.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If I was all-wise, I would have stayed home last night.  

Instead of polishing the bar with my forearms


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I think he meant wisers Ralph. lol ....And I'm not about to get into this conversation about this and that...it's starting to sound like another site I use to post on and no longer visit.

Marc


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You're right K2

This thread should be closed


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Let me clarify that..this thread is sounding like another site.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

shoeman, i understand what you are saying, but the more we post, the more the people. Who cares though, i am not going to be fishing this river anymore onve i go to college up north.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Dan, you, if anyone, should be thankful others share. I hope through all the mentoring you've received from all the resources here, that you'll do the same with the up and coming generation.

Don't get the wrong idea with this post, it is a polite gesture to get you to take a different look at this whole thread. In todays society, people are judged by how much they give...not how much they take.

Now man, let's go out and sleigh some steelhead!

Marc


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Amen, Kingfisher.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Marc,
I appreciate everything eveybody has done for me but this is a topic I disagree on. That is my opinion and I am going to stay with it. Now once I have an oppurtunity to give . Done


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought I mentioned this but mabey I didn't...The Macomb Daily Ran and article last week about the Steelhead Fishing at Yates and how good it was...that is where the expload of fishermen came from, not our posts on this site...


----------



## Downstate Doug (May 8, 2001)

Heard there is some great fishing along the 30.6 miles of the Clinton. Fish everywhere!!

There...now all the metro area steelheaders will stay close to home and not come North or West this weekend.

DD


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I also heard the fish were in like CRAZy at the peirs of oscoda, LIMITS


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Fished a river somewhere in South-eastern Michigan. Tried a few secret holes along with a bunch of other guys. Went 0 for 1. Is that better stelmon?


----------

